# Home depot gloves?



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I saw these at home depot, they are very comfortable with microfiber inside and spandex between fingers for ventilation

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I have some izumi pearl gel gloves but the gel pads are thick and not comfortable on my palm, and it cost too much.

I got this one which seems to be same but reflective stripe, I figure it is better for those evening commutes.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

As far as gloves go do they need to have sticky gripy on the palm side or will these work fine?

The problem with HD gloves is that the brand changes and I couldn't find the past recommendations in the store anymore.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

they should work fine and dandy.....

and no, you don't need 'sticky' specific palms...

only drawback i can see is that they'd prolly run on the warm side....but you could always chop the fingers off...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*They work great....*



PoorCyclist said:


> I saw these at home depot, they are very comfortable with microfiber inside and spandex between fingers for ventilation
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


They work great. I stopped buying mtb specific gloves 5 years ago. The gloves you linked above work great. Basically, any mechanics gloves will work.

The biggest drawback is that most of them don't have a snot rag built in to them. Not a huge deal. Your nose gets used to not having a soft wipe.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

That's what I use. Only mine are an older model that I cut the fingers off of.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

I use my Nike batting gloves, love 'em. If I had to buy new gloves, I would go to Home Depot.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

In the end it's whatever you find comfortable. I use Mechanix gloves when it's chilly out, and that's it. My hands get too warm and I like to have more padding. I grab mtb on clearance online for usually about what I'd pay for mechanic's gloves, etc. I just find the control and comfort better (that's just me).


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

If you use "Mechanix" type gloves I prefer the synthetic leather palm gloves because they wash better them genuine leather.


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

gloves serve a couple functions padding, protection from the grips(grips can make your hands raw), and abrasion protection in the event of a crash. If you do not want or need the padding then most any glove will work. Mechanics gloves are generally cheaper than cycling gloves and work just as well.


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

I use the $6 Snap-on gloves from Big Lots.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

When the local MX store has sales on gloves, I buy them. When the local Harbor Freight has sales on mechanic type gloves, I buy them. I also buy safety glasses whenever they are on sale, tinted and clear. I've been riding before when a freak store rushed in, branched started coming down and I took a twig to the face. My lens on my safety glasses were scratch, I had a small gash on my cheek and I kept riding.

I like to wrench on my own vehicles and also build. I have gotten use to mechanic type gloves I use them for everything including mountain biking and wouldn't go without them no matter what.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried my orange gloves today it works great, need to break in a little bit
the orange seems to gives alot of visibility because all other cyclists are staring


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i use "the mason" by firm grip they work good


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear them in the winter, too hot for summer but perfect for the winter.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

ohh thnx for the info guys you just saved me a thread and a bunch of money!


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

I wouldn't do it.:nono: Mountain-bike specific gloves have been engineered to provide superior riding performance. Fox, Specialized, Oakley, Bell, Pearl Izumi, and the other manufacturers of biking gloves have spend thousands of dollars researching the very best materials. They have used the latest technology and have devoted hundreds of hours testing their materials for fatigue, wear-and-tear, and rider comfort. Their gloves have been specifically designed to meet the rigors of mountain biking. Biking-specific gloves have unique ergonomic benefits that you just can't find in other gloves. It will only take one riding mis-hap for you to completely appreciate the superiority of major label riding gloves. Before you buy a pair at Home Depot, please ask yourself, is it really worth it????


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i paid about 10 bucks for my fox gloves. got some nice pear izumis for 5 or 10 too. closeout bike gloves are dirt cheap, and i like the palm pad. 

whatever works for you is fine. the only bike specific thing you really need with no valid substitute are shorts.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Jenson's got a bunch below 10 bucks. I just bought two more pairs of Dakine Coverts. I likem. Lost my other pair today when I left it on the roof of my car


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I recently got a pair of Mechanix gloves and will be using them a lot more once it cools off. They work great so far.

_However_, I will be sticking with mtb gloves for summer use as have not seen any kind of cheaper work or mechanics glove with nearly as much ventilation as some of the mtb choices have. Full finger vs. half-finger makes no apparent difference in cooling to me, but proper ventilation across the back of the hand and fingers make a very nice difference when its over 100* outside. I got my last pair of 661 Raji's for ~$25 at the LBS so it's not like I'm shelling out wads of cash for something ventilated either


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

I am using some no fear gloves that are about 10 years old from my dirtbike days.
gloves is gloves. If you like em' they work.


----------



## helix66 (Jul 15, 2010)

I paid about the same for a pair of fox dirtpaw gloves, cheap (wheelworld) and ok but not much protection if you eat it bad. The $45 ones had some hard plastic covering the knuckles, assuming that would be helpful.

$22
http://wheelworld.com/product/fox-2010-dirtpaw-gloves-64618-1.htm

I'm new to all this and thought that there was more riding specific padding, maybe it's the higher end one.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Interesting.. I will remember this when my Specialized gloves crap out.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

osmarandsara said:


> It will only take one riding mis-hap for you to completely appreciate the superiority of major label riding gloves. Before you buy a pair at Home Depot, please ask yourself, is it really worth it?


This I agree with. And am of the opinion every glove needs padding. Once you take a fall, you're going to crack your hand open. It could be your scaphoid, and it could be a permanent lifelong injury. That's why I don't even use MTB gloves. I go with streetbike ones. Knox Recon. And why I disagree with the statement below.



osmarandsara said:


> Mountain-bike specific gloves have been engineered to provide superior riding performance


IMO, you want the best bike gloves on the market, they have to be streetbike gloves with scaphoid protection. Forget all the synthetic garbage. Make it all leather and tough stitching. Also these gloves have pre curved grip.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The basic Mechanix glove is probably the best non bike specific glove for biking. They also have one called the 0.5 or something like that. The fingertips are thinner and if I remember right, they have little dots for increased traction. Perfect for shifting. 
The basic gloves are usually available for 19.99 in the chain auto parts stores.


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm using Lowes gloves with the "half finger" gloves. All I can afford at the present. also ride a Walmart Roadmaster $57.00 MTB. I have a great time. I also know not to push my limits.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bcdale said:


> This I agree with. And am of the opinion every glove needs padding. Once you take a fall, you're going to crack your hand open. It could be your scaphoid, and it could be a permanent lifelong injury. That's why I don't even use MTB gloves. I go with streetbike ones. Knox Recon. And why I disagree with the statement below.
> 
> IMO, you want the best bike gloves on the market, they have to be streetbike gloves with scaphoid protection. Forget all the synthetic garbage. Make it all leather and tough stitching. Also these gloves have pre curved grip.


you are still at risk for other permanent, lifelong injuries unless you also have goggles, full-face helmet, Leatt brace, pressure suit with spine armor, elbow and forearm pads, knee and shin pads, ankle braces, wrist braces, etc. Oh, and something to protect from attacks by poisonous snakes, cougars, bears, pot farmers with guns, etc. And a full medical kit. And a satellite emergency beacon. And... 

Anyway, not trying to belittle your choice in gloves, but my point (through exaggeration) is this...
Risk is everywhere in everything we do in life, and mountain biking certainly does introduce a whole lot more risks. We also make our own choices over what we consider reasonable in how far we go to mitigate these risks. Personally, I ride primarily techy XC and I've fallen on my hands a bunch of times and never done worse (to my hands) than a sore wrist, hence to me gloves like are absolute, complete overkill. If I got into DH then it might be a different story


----------



## chode (Sep 16, 2010)

nice looking gloves! i just grabbed a pair of mx fox gloves at the local bike shop and they work fine for me. my "tennis elbow" was flaring up pretty bad when i started riding with no gloves at all.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

boomn said:


> I ride primarily techy XC and I've fallen on my hands a bunch of times and never done worse (to my hands) than a sore wrist, hence to me gloves like are absolute, complete overkill. If I got into DH then it might be a different story


You won't find that mindset with the people on here who broke their scaphoid while NOT going DH. XC or DH doesn't make a difference.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bcdale said:


> You won't find that mindset with the people on here who broke their scaphoid while NOT going DH. XC or DH doesn't make a difference.


my point was not that such an injury can't happen while riding xc, just that the probability is small enough that most people find the protection needed to completely prevent such an injury to be unreasonable and unnecessary. It's not too hard to break your scaphoid playing basketball or other sports either


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

bcdale said:


> You won't find that mindset with the people on here who broke their scaphoid while NOT going DH. XC or DH doesn't make a difference.


broke my scaphoid when a car hit me....no biggee....tiny bone...sore wrist....i even raced on it 3 days later....it's fine and dandy now....

kinda like breaking a toe...smarts a bit....is a hassle....but really not an issue...

i'd worry more about clavicle breaks....they tend to happen more on a bike....

and riding XC with full armored moto gloves is silly....hell...even DH with fully armored moto gloves is silly...


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

broke my scaphoid and 2 other small bones in my wrist in a motorcycle accident. Yeah that hurt. I wouldn't have even been able to grab a handle bar much less ride. I couldn't even shift a stick shift car. Man that hurt.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

khardrunner14 said:


> broke my scaphoid and 2 other small bones in my wrist in a motorcycle accident. Yeah that hurt. I wouldn't have even been able to grab a handle bar much less ride. I couldn't even shift a stick shift car. Man that hurt.


*HTFU*

kidding bro'


----------

